# Relay Assembly



## keithg (Jan 19, 2011)

Do anyone know what old westinghouse relay assembly are made of ? I happened to hit a piece with the grinder here are pictures of a piece of the relay.


----------



## rusty (Jan 19, 2011)

Tin plated brass.


----------



## keithg (Jan 19, 2011)

This is what the relay look like before i started to take it apart.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2011)

It's very likely that the only possible precious metals would be in the contact points.


----------



## keithg (Jan 19, 2011)

how to tell what is what i,m new to precious i just know my magnet want stick to the inside contacts.is that coil copper wire?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes the coil is copper wire and the reeds are brass. Not enough value there to do anything with except sell it as scrap if you have enough of them, if that is the only one you have toss it and chalk it up to a learning experience on what to bypass in the future.There should have been a raised point on the end that could be some silver in but a very small amount. If you do any more of them cut the end off and save them.


----------

